
How I repaired my own heart - pmarin
http://www.ted.com/talks/tal_golesworthy_how_i_repaired_my_own_heart.html
======
tocomment
That's really amazing. He makes it sound so easy that a startup could do
something like this.

I don't understand why it didn't take the normal 10+ years for the FDA to
approve it and go through millions of dollars of clinical trials? Everyone
always says that's why startups can't do medical stuff.

~~~
DennisP
For one thing, they're not in the U.S. Their surgical centers are in the U.K.
and Belgium: <http://www.exstent.com/exovasc-centres.html>

